# wesentliche Änderung (Kunde = Betreiber) will nichts machen



## stevenn (12 Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind Hersteller von Prüfständen. Somit halten wir die Maschinenrichtlinie ein inkl. CE, Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren, 12100, 13849,usw..

Nun kommt es immer wieder vor, dass wir Prüfstände modernisieren oder umbauen.

Zwei Szenarien:
1. wesentliche Änderung
Die Modernisierung handelt sich um eine wesentliche Änderung (z.B. eine Leistungssteigerung) und der Kunde hat uns aber nicht mit der CE-Zertifizierung beauftragt.
Grundsätzlich ist es seine Maschine (gehört ihm ja und er will den Umbau) und wir treten eigentlich nur als Dienstleister auf ( neue Umrichter, neue Software, *vertraglich ist nicht festgelegt das wir CE machen sollen*).

2. keine wesentliche Änderung
Die MOdernisierung ist keine wesentliche Änderung, die Anlage ist aber *sehr weit entfernt *vom Stand der Technik.
Hier treten wir wieder als Dienstleister auf, bemerken aber das der Kunde noch einiges machen sollte, tut dies aber nicht.

zu 1.er Kunde wird Hersteller der neuen Anlage(ist ja seine) und macht aber kein Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren. Wie muss ich mich als "Profi" jetzt verhalten? Der Kunde ist uneinsichtig und macht kein neues CE. Habe ich hier irgendeine Handhabe? Ich weiß ja bescheid und fühle mich ethisch dazu verpflichtet etwas zu tun ( es kann auch um Menschenleben gehen)

zu 2.: Eigentlich ähnlich zu 1. Ich als "Profi" weiß, das die Anlage weit weg vom Stand der Technik ist und Handlungsbedarf besteht, aber was kann ich noch tun als ihn nur darauf hinzuweisen?

Natürlich könnte ich bei beiden Szenarien auch weiterhin "Geschäfte machen", aber darum geht es mir nicht. Mir geht es darum, dass der Kunde eine MRL-konforme Maschine hat. Meistens will der Kunde halt kein Geld in die Hand nehmen und das zu Lasten der Anlagenbetreiber/des Bedienerpersonals. Es fehlt einfach das Verständnis, das der Betreiber verpflichtet ist etwas zu machen.

Kennt ihr solche Situationen? Wie geht ihr damit um? wie würdet ihr damit umgehen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Januar 2017)

Ein bekanntes Problem.

Ich habe immer wieder das Problem, dass ich zu anlagen komme, wo Sicherheitslichtschranken oder Türen
überbrückt sind. Wenn man dies in der Werkstatt vor Ort anspricht, interessiert es meißtens niemanden.
Ich drucke dann ein kurzes Blatt aus, in dem ich den fehlerhaften Stand dokumentiere und lasse mir vom
Geschäftsführer unterschreiben, dass ich ihn darauf hingewiesen habe. Dann klappts auch meißtens, dass
es direkt in Stand gesetzt wird ( nicht jeder möchte das unterschreiben ).

Aber die ganz genaue Rechtslage zu deinem Fall ist mir nicht bekannt.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Knaller (12 Januar 2017)

Moin

Wenn eine eigene Maschine umgebaut wird, ist CE nicht nötig.   die Maschine muss aber den entsprechenden Vorschriften entsprechen. Meistens 13849 und mehr.    
Stellen wir einen Mangel fest wird dieser dokumentiert und mit Unterschrift vom Kunden festgehalten.  
Wir weisen immer auf die rechtlichen Folgen hin.    Bisher hat ein Kunde nicht auf den Hinweis einer privatrechtlichen Haftung reagiert.    



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stevenn (13 Januar 2017)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wenn eine eigene Maschine umgebaut wird, ist CE nicht nötig.   die Maschine muss aber den entsprechenden Vorschriften entsprechen.


das ist definitiv falsch. google mal nach "Interpretationspapier wesentliche Änderung"


----------



## Knaller (13 Januar 2017)

Moin 
Also CE sagt dieses aus :: 

Die CE-Kennzeichnung ist kein (Prüf-)„Siegel“, sondern ein Verwaltungszeichen, das die Freiverkehrsfähigkeit entsprechend gekennzeichneter Industrieerzeugnisse im Europäischen Binnenmarkt zum Ausdruck bringt.


Bei EIGEN Bedarf braucht man kein CE Zeichen.   
Sobald eine Maschine (Erzeugnis) verkauft   Oder gehandelt wird muss das CE Zeichen drauf.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bits_And_More (13 Januar 2017)

stevenn schrieb:


> das ist definitiv falsch. google mal nach "Interpretationspapier wesentliche Änderung"



So lange die Maschine nicht über eine Landesgrenze bewegt wird, braucht sie auch kein CE Kennzeichen. Andere Vorschriften, wie z.B. 13849-1 gelten natürlich trotzdem.

"Die CE-Kennzeichnung ist kein (Prüf-)„Siegel“, sondern ein Verwaltungszeichen, das die Freiverkehrsfähigkeit entsprechend gekennzeichneter Industrieerzeugnisse im Europäischen Binnenmarkt zum Ausdruck bringt" aus Wikipedia.

Edit: Da war der Knaller wohl schneller


----------



## se_la (13 Januar 2017)

Hallo,



> Bei EIGEN Bedarf braucht man kein CE Zeichen.
> Sobald eine Maschine (Erzeugnis) verkauft   Oder gehandelt wird muss das CE Zeichen drauf.



Artikel 5 MRL 2006/42/EG

(1) Der Hersteller oder sein Bevollmächtigter muss vor dem Inverkehrbringen und/oder der Inbetriebnahme einer Maschine

[...]

f) die CE-Kennzeichnung gemäß Artikel 16 anbringen.

Artikel 2 h)

"Inverkehrbringen" die entgeltliche oder unentgeltliche erstmalige Bereitstellung einer Maschine oder einer unvollständige Maschine in der Gemeinschaft im Hinblick auf ihren Vertrieb oder ihre Benutzung

Artikel 2 k)

"Inbetriebnahme" die erstmalige bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung einer von dieser Richtlinie erfassten Maschine.


Wesentliche Änderung
http://www.bmas.de/SharedDocs/Downl...enderung-maschinen.pdf?__blob=publicationFile



Ich glaube die genannten Quellen geben sehr wohl wieder, wann eine neue EG-Konformitätserklärung nach MRL erforderlich ist.
Das hat rein gar nichts mit Landesgrenze zu tun. Sobald eine Maschine von der Hersteller auf die Betreiberseite gewechselt ist und diese somit in Verkehr oder Betrieb genommen ist, muss das Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren abgeschlossen sein.

Wird eine Maschine wesentlich verändert ist das Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren erneut durchzuführen.

Wie Maik und Knaller schon sagten, Textdokument vom Betreiber unterschreiben lassen, das ihr hingewiesen habt und er das Verfahren durchführt bzw. das ihr Mängel entdeckt habt.

Gruß se_la


----------



## Bits_And_More (13 Januar 2017)

Möglich das dass in DE anders gehandhabt wird. In der CH haben wir diesen Fall (Maschinen für Eigenbedarf) prüfen lassen und bekamen die Antwort, dass wir in diesem Fall kein CE brauchen. Erst wenn wir die Maschine in eine Niederlassung im Ausland verschicken würden (was ja immer noch Eigenbedarf wäre), ist ein CE erforderlich.

Edit: Hier noch die Quelle dazu: https://www.seco.admin.ch/seco/de/h...ognition_Agreement_MRA0/CE-Kennzeichnung.html


----------



## stevenn (13 Januar 2017)

Danke se_la, das du dir die Arbeit gemacht hast, unsere Kollegen aufzuklären.

@knaller: bitte besser informieren bevor du so falsche Sachen behauptest, das war wirklich komplett verkehrt. *Bitte verbreitet nicht die Meinung, dass Maschinen für die Eigennutzung kein CE brauchen, das ist falsch.*

Ein weiterer Beweis findet ihr im Leitfaden zur MRL:

§ 80 Person, die Maschinen zum Eigengebrauch herstellt
*Eine Person, die Maschinen zum Eigengebrauch herstellt, gilt als Hersteller und
muss sämtliche Pflichten gemäß Artikel 5 erfüllen. *In diesem Fall wird die
Maschine nicht in Verkehr gebracht, da sie vom Hersteller nicht für Dritte
bereitgestellt, sondern vom Hersteller selbst genutzt wird. Diese Maschine muss
jedoch vor ihrer Inbetriebnahme die Maschinenrichtlinie erfüllen – siehe § 86:
Anmerkungen zu Artikel 2 Buchstabe k. *Dasselbe gilt auch für einen Benutzer, der
eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen für seine eigene Verwendung erzeugt* – siehe
§ 79 oben.

@Bits_And_More : es gibt ein Abkommen mit der Schweiz, das dort CE gemacht werden muss, wie ihr das bei Eigenherstellungen macht, weiß ich nicht. Aber das CE hat nichts mit Ländergrenzen zu tun. 
Das Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren muss für Maschinen (siehe Anwendungsbereich MRL) angewendet werden, wenn die Maschinen in der EU inverkehr gebracht werden. Also muss der Schweizer, wenn er eine Maschine nach Deutschland, Italien, Frankreich, usw. liefert ein CE Kennzeichen vergeben. Dieses CE-Kennzeichen sagt aus, das man die MRL einhält. Und es sichert den freien Warenverkehr in der EU.


----------



## stevenn (13 Januar 2017)

kommen wir wieder zum Ursprungsthema. se_la, du würdest auch einfach einen Zettel unterschreiben lassen, das der Kunde darauf hingewiesen wurde oder?


----------



## Bits_And_More (13 Januar 2017)

Und wieder was gelernt 

Aber um zu deiner ursprünglichen Frage zurück zu kommen: Ich hatte schon ähnliche Fälle, sprich ein Kunde wollte nicht die aktuellen Stand der Technik einhalten. Grundsätzlich liegt es in seiner Verantwortung, auch wenn wir damit nicht einverstanden sind. Wir legen dann jeweils im Angebot klar in den Ausschlüssen fest, welche Massnahmen aus unserer Sicht notwendig sind und schliessen diese direkt aus. Schlussendlich würde bei uns die Geschäftsleitung entscheiden, ob wir einen aus unserer Sicht kritischen Auftrag ausführen oder nicht.


----------



## Typson (13 Januar 2017)

Hallo an Alle.

Also so unrecht hat Knaller ja nicht, der Betreiber in deinem 1. Fall ist nicht verpflichet ein CE-Kennzeichen anzubringen (Das Schild an der Maschine). ABER ebenso richtig: er muss trotzdem das CE-Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren durchlaufen. Wichtig ist auch, dass er bei einer wesentlichen Veränderung das ursprüngliche CE-Kennzeichen des Herstellers entfernt.

@Stevenn:
Wie sollte man sich verhalten?
Ich programmiere seit über 7 Jahren sicherheitsgerichtete Software für den Sondermaschinenbau und habe deine beiden Fällen schon so oft selbst erfahren dürfen. Ich kann aus rechtlicher Sicht nur raten sich immer abzusichern, wobei dahingehend eigentlich eine Mail an die Geschäftsleitung ausreicht. Lesebstätigung, Rückantwort oder Unterschrift ist natürlich noch besser.

Für dein Gewissen:
Ich habe mich nun als Maschinensicherheitsexperte zertifizieren lassen und dadurch zumindest etwas Gehör bekommen. Bevor ich oder einer meiner Kollegen eine Maschine in Betrieb nimmt prüfe ich immer die Sicherheitsfunktionen und - so schon vorgekommen - ziehe meine Kollegen bei massiver Gefährdung auch von den Anlagen ab. Mein Chef unterstützt dieses Vorgehen zum Glück und die Kunden haben sich bisher nicht darüber beschwert.
Zudem bieten wir als Softwaredienstleister jetzt auch Prüfungen an, die einen schnellen und kostengünstigen Überblick geben, ob die Sicherheiten der Maschine eingehalten wurde.


Mfg Typson


----------



## stevenn (16 Januar 2017)

Typson schrieb:


> Ich habe mich nun als Maschinensicherheitsexperte zertifizieren lassen ...


hab ich auch


----------



## stevenn (16 Januar 2017)

meine Gedankengänge gingen auch in die Richtung, ob man als "Profi" vielleicht nicht dazu verpflichtet ist eine öffentliche Behörde zu informieren, wenn in dem "Laden"(beim Kunden) etwas so derart schief läuft.
weil der "kleine" Maschinenbediener kann ja eventuell nichts dafür und muss sich mit der "unsicheren" Maschine auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Knaller (16 Januar 2017)

Moin

Das ist ein riesiges Problem.
Ich hatte einen Fall an einer Presse für Kleine Rohrbögen 
Maschine -> Schutztür offen -> mit dem Schraubendreher an einem "Ini" vorbei gekommen -> fährt ein Zylinder. ( Ausstoßer) 
Ich dem Kunden gesagt "Fehler nicht zulässig -  bei offener Schutztür ist keine ungewollte Bewegung zulässig.  Ein Zustimmtaster ist notwendig ". 
Ich habe das auf dem Stundenprotokoll vermerkt und auch den Pressenhersteller informiert.    Pressenhersteller hat meine Zuständigkeit in Frage gestellt.     Da hat unsere Rechtsabteilung einen netten Brief geschrieben.   



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Typson (16 Januar 2017)

@StevennWo hast du dich zertifizieren lassen? Bzw. wie heißt der Kurs?​
@Knaller
Nicht entmutigen lassen! Sicherheitsprobleme sollte man immer melden. Freunde macht man sich damit recht selten, da es immer Geld kostet und man dem Hersteller natürlich auf den Schlips tritt.
Die diplomatische Variante um es sich mit dem Hersteller nicht zu verscherzen: "Bringen Sie doch bitte wenigstens ein Warnhinweis an, denn ich wusste nicht, dass ich meine Gesundheit gefährde."​


----------



## Knaller (16 Januar 2017)

Moin
Bin jetzt 32 Jahre für Antriebstechnik unterwegs 
Bisher hat es immer gefruchtet dem Kunden Zusagen das es da Probleme gibt.   Spruch "Blech lässt sich bezahlen, bei Fleisch kommt die Berufsgenossenschaft "


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2017)

Knaller schrieb:


> Moin
> Bin jetzt 32 Jahre für Antriebstechnik unterwegs
> Bisher hat es immer gefruchtet dem Kunden Zusagen das es da Probleme gibt.   Spruch "Blech lässt sich bezahlen, bei Fleisch kommt die Berufsgenossenschaft "
> 
> ...



Ist es nicht heute so:
"Blech lässt sich bezahlen, bei Fleisch kommt der Krankenwagen, Polizei und die Stastsanwaltschaft"


----------



## Knaller (16 Januar 2017)

Moin
Jau die Jungs mit der blauen Tüte kommen auch     


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stevenn (16 Januar 2017)

Typson schrieb:


> @StevennWo hast du dich zertifizieren lassen? Bzw. wie heißt der Kurs?​


bitte nicht als Werbung auffassen https://www.pilz.com/de-DE/services/trainings/seminars/articles/073777
_Bestehen Sie alle fünf Teilprüfungen innerhalb von zwölf Monaten, erhalten Sie das TÜV-NORD-Zertifikat „Zertifizierter Maschinensicherheitsexperte“, das in ganz Deutschland anerkannt ist._


----------

